
State of IPv6 Deployment 2018 - executesorder66
https://www.internetsociety.org/resources/2018/state-of-ipv6-deployment-2018/
======
isostatic
Still some fairly major hosting platforms that don't do ipv6 -- amazon
lightsail for example

